# Complete command to mount ext3 or ext4 filesystem



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

Can anyone post complete command to mount ext3 or ext4 filesystem?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

And what have you tried so far to solve this yourself?


mount(8)?

I propose to boycott Cola. It doesn't seem like he is trying anything himself.


----------



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

I tried this:

```
mount -t ext4 /dev/ad0s6 /media/F
```


----------



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> And what have you tried so far to solve this yourself?
> 
> 
> mount(8)?
> ...


I don't see and ext3/ext4 here:

```
However, for the following file system types: cd9660, mfs,
	     msdosfs, newnfs, nfs, ntfs, nwfs, nullfs, portalfs, smbfs, udf,
	     and unionfs, mount will not call nmount(2) directly and will
	     instead attempt to execute a program in /sbin/mount_XXX where XXX
	     is replaced by the file system type name.	For example, nfs file
	     systems are mounted by the program /sbin/mount_nfs.
```


----------



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

The linux system is on extended dos partition.
Primary partition 1 to 3 -->then extended partition 4(dos)-->then swap partition 5-->ext4 partition(fedora).

So is it?

```
mount -t ext2fs -o ro /dev/ad0s6 /media/F
```


```
mount: /dev/ad0s6 : No such file or directory
```


----------



## SIFE (Nov 28, 2010)

what is output from dev:

```
ls /dev/ad*
```


----------



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

Why?

```
/dev/ad0	/dev/ad0s12	/dev/ad0s3a	/dev/ad0s7	/dev/ad6s1	/dev/ad6s4	/dev/ad6s8
/dev/ad0s1	/dev/ad0s13	/dev/ad0s4	/dev/ad0s8	/dev/ad6s2	/dev/ad6s5
/dev/ad0s10	/dev/ad0s2	/dev/ad0s5	/dev/ad0s9	/dev/ad6s3	/dev/ad6s6
/dev/ad0s11	/dev/ad0s3	/dev/ad0s6	/dev/ad6	/dev/ad6s3a	/dev/ad6s7
```


----------



## SIFE (Nov 29, 2010)

Because is too strange to have ad0s6 and get no such file or directory.
Try to mount other partitions.


----------

